

Ask HN: What Happened to Tesla's Self Driving Function Planned for Summer 2015? - ekianjo

I seem to remember that E. Musk announced back in March that Tesla would be releasing a software update making it possible to have a self driving car in selected locations. Was it ever released? Is it delayed ? Any news on that?
======
JosephRedfern
This may shed some light: [http://www.wired.com/2015/07/crummy-highways-
delaying-self-d...](http://www.wired.com/2015/07/crummy-highways-delaying-
self-driving-tesla/)

Essentially, the road markings are too shoddy, and it's hard to work around -
but there'll be a beta of some description before too long.

~~~
compostor42
That poor road markings can cause the self-driving system to fail does not
instill confidence at all.

~~~
JosephRedfern
Humans use road markings to help drive/navigate, why shouldn't a car?

~~~
compostor42
The car using them is fine. Their absence alone causing failure is worrisome.

~~~
jfoster
What do you think the car should do when it can't see any lane markings?

Would also be interested in knowing what you think it does right now, in the
failure scenario we're discussing.

~~~
compostor42
The point is that lots of roads don't have visible lane markings. If the self-
driving mode doesn't work correctly with out them then it won't work on many
US roads.

------
greglindahl
It's in beta-test as of a week ago:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/self...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/self-driving/tesla-starts-betatests-of-its-selfdriving-
technology)

------
codecamper
This man is solving the world's energy crisis, going to space, and managing a
crazy ex wife.

You want him to make your car self driving too?

Geesh!

~~~
PakG1
While it's true that he's doing amazing stuff, it's also true that when other
people oversell and underdeliver vaporware, they're not given as much slack.
Where do you draw the line as to when to give a break and when not?

It's become fairly clear that what he's doing is hard, and normal people would
have failed miserably. I actually don't know what my point is anymore.

